# Opinions on assist feeding



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Hey all I need some opinions on assist feeding is it good bad how long should u wait untill assist feeding??? I just want some opinions from thoes who have done it before or have reasons not to anything would be great thank u in advance


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

Reptile girl123 said:


> Hey all I need some opinions on assist feeding is it good bad how long should u wait untill assist feeding??? I just want some opinions from thoes who have done it before or have reasons not to anything would be great thank u in advance


Have replied to your PM


----------



## Reptile girl123 (5 mo ago)

Malc said:


> Have replied to your PM


I saw it thank u


----------



## LiasisUK (Sep 30, 2019)

Entirely circumstance and species dependent.


----------



## Malc (Oct 27, 2009)

LiasisUK said:


> Entirely circumstance and species dependent.


Royal pythons. Not sure if it was really gauging views on the implications and ethics of assist / force feeding, or if the OP or OP's friend had a problematical hatchling they were trying to get started. Either way I gave them my view via PM


----------



## StuG (Nov 4, 2009)

If it’s a hatchling you have hatched and that has never fed then I would assist feed after 6-8 weeks, after trying live mice and multi’s first.
if the snake is older than that and has previously fed then do not assist feed it as the problem is either husbandry related, natural fasting cycle (adults only) or an underlying health issue.


----------

